# ID Cards



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello,

Is it correct that you can not obtain an ID card until you have been in Cyprus for 6 months?

I know about the aliens immigration bits and bobs but my father in law said that we are to obtain our ID cards as soon as possible, but I had read that you can't get these until the above time has passed.

Any help would be appreciated as always


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We got ours after about 3 or 4 months but I heard recently that they had stopped issuing them but give it a try as they are useful at times.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Only Cypriots now get ID cards.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

This must be a way to please EU. In all EU countries I have lived in a citizenship is required to get a passport or ID card. So also in Germany wherev we live for the moment


----------

